# Communion - How often?



## kalawine (Sep 29, 2008)

First of all, to those of you who have been members for a long time, please forgive me for bringing this up as I feel sure that it is not a new subject. (Please be patient with us newbies!) But I get the impression from the NT that communion was a regular practice every time the early church met. If it was my decision we would have communion every Sunday. But this is not my church's conviction. Anyone agree with me? If so, why? Disagree? Why?


----------



## Solus Christus (Sep 29, 2008)

Seems like we just discussed this not too long ago.  At the expense of doing what Andrew typically does (forgive me Andrew!) But you can check these out:

Communion Poll 1 of 2 - How often does your church do this?
Communion Poll 2 of 2 - How frequent do *personally* think communion should be?


----------



## Grymir (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm game for a 'fresh look' at the issue. 

Every Sunday!


----------



## kalawine (Sep 30, 2008)

Solus Christus said:


> Seems like we just discussed this not too long ago.  At the expense of doing what Andrew typically does (forgive me Andrew!) But you can check these out:
> 
> Communion Poll 1 of 2 - How often does your church do this?
> Communion Poll 2 of 2 - How frequent do *personally* think communion should be?



Thanks Ed. I found these links to be helpful.


----------

